

Show HN: Draftalyzer – iOS Fantasy Football Draft app - sfalbo
http://www.front9technologies.com/draftalyzer-fantasy-football-decision-maker.html

======
sfalbo
Draftalyzer uses custom algorithms to determine the likelihood that a player
will be drafted before your turn to draft. It takes into account team rosters,
project points per player, and bye weeks.

I originally made this app because I was frustrated doing in person Yahoo
drafts and not having the drafted players immediately disappear from the
available players list (I wanted to save trees so I didn't print lists of
players and cross them off as they were drafted).

It then turned into Draftalyzer as I added more features. Any feedback is
appreciated!

